# MAC Dateien am PC öffnen?



## Gudy (13. August 2003)

Hi,
ich habe eine Mail bekommen mit der mir MAC Bilddateien übersand wurden. Ich habe also keine Ahnung womit sie erstellt wurden oder was es genau für Dateien sind. Ich habe aber keine Ahnung von MAC.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit diese Dateien am PC zu öffnen?

Danke


----------



## Mark (16. August 2003)

Hi!

Grundsätzlich ja, Du brauchst halt den benötigten Bild-Codec. JPG, TIFF und GIF sollten überhaupt keine Problemen machen, anders wird's bei PICT (so weit ich weiß) und z.B. Photoshop Dateien etc.
In der Hinsicht ist ACDSee wunderbar, der "schluckt" so gut wie alles...

Hinzu ist Windows Endungs-Orientiert, d.h. wenn es Mac-Dateien ohne Endung bekommt, weiß es nicht, was es damit tun soll. Es fragt Dich dann halt nach dem zu verwendenen Programm (eben z.B. ACDSee)...


----------



## Beppone (16. August 2003)

Mac-Bilddaten unter Win öffnen: Photoshop starten und im Öffnen- oder "Öffnen als"-Dialog (je nach PS-Version) die Dateien öffnen.

Pict- und PSD-Bilder öffnet PS unter Win natürlich genauso.

Gruß

Bep


----------



## Maler Hans (26. September 2003)

*Mac-Dateien*

Hallo,
der größte Könner auf dem Gebiet der Datei-Öffnung und -Änderung ist der Graphik-Konverter, ein deutsches Programm, das fast auf jeder besseren Computer-Zeitschriften-CD zu finden ist. Sonst Lemke-Soft oder so ähnlich suchen.
Gruß Hans


----------

